# 1/32 PTO P-51D Decals



## Ambaryerno (Dec 23, 2022)

So, I haven't yet had the opportunity to start some of the other modeling projects I have planned. I'm still undecided on how to handle the Wildcat display, and I'm still looking for the best option for a 1/32 F4U-1A kit. In the meantime, I picked up the ZM P-51D/K in 1/32, (which from what I've read is the most comprehensive and accurate P-51 in that scale, with many awaiting the P-51B they're working on with baited breath) and figured I'd start with that.

To that effect, I'm looking for some options for PTO P-51Ds in 1/32 scale. In particular, I'm trying to find some good "pin up" nose art. I've found a couple options so far:

My Achin (Ass) by Kits World, which is a twofer (one girl on the outer left landing gear door, and a pretty nice centerfold style on the side of the fuselage).

The Enchantress by Hussar.

Fighting Lady, also by Hussar.

The art for My Achin (Ass) is certainly spectacular, I just find the overall scheme kind of boring with only a bit of black and white on the tail, spinner, and wingtips to break up the BMF. Enchantress and Fighting Lady are more lively, though I'm not overly fond of the green (if it was red, I'd be sold).

The problem is there's already little in the way of PTO Mustangs as it is, to say nothing of 1/32 scale. DK Decals has a number of interesting options...in 1/48. But they don't offer them in the larger scale.

Anyone know of some other options?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2022)

Hannant's in the UK have the DK decals in 1/32nd scale.


----------



## Ambaryerno (Dec 23, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Hannant's in the UK have the DK decals in 1/32nd scale.


The problem is that DK's 1/32 decals aren't the same as the 1/48 set. The ones in the 1/48 set that I'd be interested in aren't in the larger scale.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2022)

Ah, OK.


----------



## Ambaryerno (Dec 23, 2022)

It's a shame. Here's the 1/48 set:







Slow Roll and Dear Edna could have been options with a nice splash of color (Obviously also BuzzBuddy, but there's that green tail I'm not overly fond of again). The only "Girl Art" scheme from this set that's also in 1/32 is My Madge, but I'd like the art to be a bit more prominent.

Boll Weevil/A Neat Package (separate art on the port and starboard sides) by Eduard could also make for a nice one. But once again, it's only available in 1/48.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

